# Overburn DVD



## ashras99 (Jul 13, 2002)

I want to burn a 4649MB of data on a single sided DVD, but that not allow me to burn over 4400 MB. I am using Nero 7 and overburing is enabled in the preferences. 

Please tell me how can i do it.... because i cant split the data. This is necessary that whole data will come in one DVD for proper functioning.


----------



## kidcnote (Dec 21, 2005)

ashras99 said:


> I want to burn a 4649MB of data on a single sided DVD, but that not allow me to burn over 4400 MB. I am using Nero 7 and overburing is enabled in the preferences.
> 
> Please tell me how can i do it.... because i cant split the data. This is necessary that whole data will come in one DVD for proper functioning.


http://www.pixpond.com/1/3wa3ve.jpg

http://www.mrbass.org/dvdshrink/


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

A standard "4.7gig" DVD-R really holds 4.377gigabytes. You can overburn a certain amount, I suspect you're trying to take too big a bite from the apple.


----------



## ashras99 (Jul 13, 2002)

kidcnote said:


> http://www.pixpond.com/1/3wa3ve.jpg
> 
> http://www.mrbass.org/dvdshrink/


Mine is not a movie, so i dont think DVD shrink will work because this software rip the DVD according to the size of the DVD.


----------



## MysticEyes (Mar 30, 2002)

kidcnote said:


> http://www.pixpond.com/1/3wa3ve.jpg
> 
> http://www.mrbass.org/dvdshrink/


The poster wants to burn *data*, DVDShrink is a transcoder that shrinks Video.


----------



## ashras99 (Jul 13, 2002)

JohnWill said:


> A standard "4.7gig" DVD-R really holds 4.377gigabytes. You can overburn a certain amount, I suspect you're trying to take too big a bite from the apple.


May be you are right, but mine is data DVD which I copied into harddisk from my friend DVD, so i think this is possible because copied from another DVD.


----------



## MysticEyes (Mar 30, 2002)

ashras99 said:


> I want to burn a 4649MB of data on a single sided DVD, but that not allow me to burn over 4400 MB. I am using Nero 7 and overburing is enabled in the preferences.
> 
> Please tell me how can i do it.... because i cant split the data. This is necessary that whole data will come in one DVD for proper functioning.


That may be possible it will depend on the burner and the media:

http://www.cdfreaks.com/article/238/8


----------



## ashras99 (Jul 13, 2002)

I think you are right because when i run the DVD nero overburn test, then it shows a message. This type of drive doesnt support overburning.


----------

